# Must make a call today



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Hold me to account! =p This could make or break my educational experience. I'll avoid it for as long as I can if left to my own devices, hate the phone so so so much.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Come on do it!! It never as bad once it over and done with!!


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

I called twice- no answer- the second time I left a message- I think it sounded really scattered =/ Hopefully she'll call back today but because it's Community Services, god knows how long it will be. Am literally shaking now.


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate talking on the phone as well. You got this, good luck!


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Thankyou =) It's not good to call back on the same day you left a message right?


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I used to be afraid of the phone, seriously. Fear goes away with practice. A good exercise is answering all the calls in your house for a week. Then start calling for simple things, like ordering a pizza.

I wish you luck!


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, if you left a message that's fine for now, if they dont call back by later tomorrow or the next day i'd try calling back.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

cedward said:


> I used to be afraid of the phone, seriously. Fear goes away with practice. A good exercise is answering all the calls in your house for a week. Then start calling for simple things, like ordering a pizza.
> 
> I wish you luck!


Thankyou! I used to work at a call center when I was a teenager. I had to pressure people into giving the MAW foundation money. It was pretty ruthless. We couldn't stop the conversation until they had said no THREE times, and as you can imagine by that point they'd be pretty irritated and resentful.

I mainly just get this overwhelming fear now when there's something riding on the call, like getting an interview.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

theOrganicMachine said:


> Yeah, if you left a message that's fine for now, if they dont call back by later tomorrow or the next day i'd try calling back.


Ok, cool, thanks =) Can relax a bit now! Mission half-accomplished =p


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally got an interview, after almost a week of calls and immense anxiety. I couldn't think about anything else. When I actually had the opportunity to speak to her she was incredibly nice and easy to talk to. Now it's a matter of getting up at 8.30am next Monday morning, which is going to be difficult, if not near impossible.


----------

